# Wal-Mart "Green Lights" Veterans



## Marauder06 (Nov 3, 2015)

Wal-Mart, Team RWB, and Team Rubicon (among others) started a movement to show support for veterans:


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 3, 2015)

I like this^^^^. I wonder how this will catch on, and grow? It would be nice to see take off to show some National unity for a change. There is so much anti everything out there, a few hundred million green lights would be something remarkable.


----------



## Florida173 (Nov 3, 2015)

> Green is the color of hope, renewal and well-being.


It's also the color of Islam..


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 3, 2015)

Florida173 said:


> It's also the color of Islam..


It also starts many a drag race.
It's the color of SF, it's the color of money.
Giving Islam sole access to the color of green is ghey.


----------



## Florida173 (Nov 3, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> It also starts many a drag race.
> It's the color of SF, it's the color of money.
> Giving Islam sole access to the color of green is ghey.


great observations.. kind of my point. They are the ones that have identified it with that specifically. color having any significance is "ghey" unless talking about psychological response.


----------



## AWP (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm touched by Wal-Mart's role but I'd prefer they pay their employees more.

I suspect green was used because blue and red are emergency lights (and red may have something to do with the sex industry), yellow is pretty common, so now you're down to orange, purple, and...whatever. They kind of ran out of valid colors.

As for placing a light outside of a home or business.....yawn. I'm sick of seeing yellow ribbons with no actual meaning and now we have a green light? What's next, red cowboy hats? Purple shoes? Pink zinnias in one's front yard? The list of opportunities to pay lip service is endless.

That green light can eat a bag of dicks as long as vets are killing themselves at unprecedented rates and their psychological care is in the toilet. The VA's a death sentence and we're running around screaming "stolen valor" at anything that looks military in nature, so maybe they should green light something with meaning.

Yeah, I'm cynical and yes this will generate a hate or twenty, but I'm fine with that. I'd rather see our brothers and sisters receive better health care and job opportunities, and for these "ribboners" and "lighters" to put their money where their symbols are.


----------



## 104TN (Nov 3, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> I'm touched by Wal-Mart's role but I'd prefer they pay their employees more.
> 
> I suspect green was used because blue and red are emergency lights (and red may have something to do with the sex industry), yellow is pretty common, so now you're down to orange, purple, and...whatever. They kind of ran out of valid colors.


Depends where you're at I guess. I actually thought a green light on the front porch meant you could score drugs there (or maybe it was booty, IDK)...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 3, 2015)

I wish I could double-like @Freefalling 's post.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 4, 2015)

rick said:


> Depends where you're at I guess. I actually thought a green light on the front porch meant you could score drugs there (or maybe it was booty, IDK)...


 
I thought red light=booty...and sneakers with their laces tied together hanging on a powerline in front of a particular residence=dope.


----------

